# Cigar Lounge in Basement



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. This hobby is a slippery slope. I start out with a modest 40 count desktop humidor, then before you know it, I'm building a cigar lounge in my basement.

Not quite done yet, but getting close. A quick description of what you're about to see - The first picture is the room before. Second picture is the framing beginning, followed by the framed in wineador. Then we skip straight ahead to the (almost) finished product. The vanity is a yet to be made wet bar (still waiting on counter top to come in). The room is about 11' x 17' minus a bit for the closet cut in.

My ventilation includes two 200 cfm fans vented out the side of the house. No air return in this room, and only 1 HVAC vent placed low along the wall (seen in one of the pictures with no grill yet).

The last picture is one of the two reclining chairs I ordered. Now all I need is a big ol' flatscreen and a wooden cigar store indian in the corner.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice! That is fantastic! I'm about to build out a kids playroom in my basement, but someday... Someday.....


----------



## aasjeff (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice chairs. I can't wait to see the whole thing when we come.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I like how you did the tile. Looks like it's moving when it's not. Enjoy all your hard work. TCB


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

This gives me ideas....


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking good! I'm jealous, there are pretty much no basements down here where I live. 

That is going to be an awesome hangout spot. Post up more pics when you have the chairs and everything in there!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

TCBSmokes said:


> I like how you did the tile. Looks like it's moving when it's not. Enjoy all your hard work. TCB


Not so much my hard work, more my hard earned money... It's kinda nice paying someone else to bring my scheme to life. Seriously, the guy doing the framing is the guy that just built my house - fantastic to work with - He's a wicked craftsman. Thanks for the compliments on the tile - I really like how it came out!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

aasjeff said:


> Nice chairs. I can't wait to see the whole thing when we come.


I can't wait til you come over and we can christen it with an inaugural smoke!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> That is going to be an awesome hangout spot. Post up more pics when you have the chairs and everything in there!


I certainly will. As soon as it's finished I'll give everyone the grand (virtual) tour!


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking great! Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Very Nice! Maybe someday, maybe someday when I'm old and get a few more kids out of the house to free up some room.
Enjoy Chris. Looks awesome!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Nature said:


> Very Nice! Maybe someday, maybe someday when I'm old and get a few more kids out of the house to free up some room.
> Enjoy Chris. Looks awesome!


Thanks, man! You know, you're less than two hours away... We could take in a husker game in the lounge!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

voiceoverguy said:


> Not so much my hard work, more my hard earned money... It's kinda nice paying someone else to bring my scheme to life. Seriously, the guy doing the framing is the guy that just built my house - fantastic to work with - He's a wicked craftsman. Thanks for the compliments on the tile - I really like how it came out!


Yeah, that was a bold move, but it gives the room a nice edge, as in edginess, to it. TCB


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Subscribed!!! Awesome room. Look forward to seeing the finished project


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just two words for you, Chris:





Walk






In


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Just two words for you, Chris:
> 
> Walk
> 
> In


I agree with Don if you are going to go, Go Big! Looks like there is nothing behind your wineador wall looks ripe to tear that out and make it a walk in. Or pull out the wineador and cut the drywall above and below it and put in some shelves and a glass door and have a full-size cabinet.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nicely done! I really like the framed in Wineador. While I can see drooling over a walk-in, I kind of like the way the "storage" area for cigars in only a small part of the room. It is a disciplined approach that is kind of cool IMO. Looking forward to the final pics.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Nicely done! I really like the framed in Wineador. While I can see drooling over a walk-in, I kind of like the way the "storage" area for cigars in only a small part of the room. It is a disciplined approach that is kind of cool IMO. Looking forward to the final pics.


I agree with Tobias. Also a walk in would take up a lot of space and you would need to have your whole collection in there which may lead to friends grabbing the wrong cigar, with the wineador you can just have them pick out one they would like.

Looks awesome, keep posting pics!


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow that is legit, absolutely amazing


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I agree with Don if you are going to go, Go Big! Looks like there is nothing behind your wineador wall looks ripe to tear that out and make it a walk in. Or pull out the wineador and cut the drywall above and below it and put in some shelves and a glass door and have a full-size cabinet.


I vote for the walk-in, too. Or as an alternative, MDSPHOTO's excellent cabinet idea. If you're gonna make a statement, make a statement. A walk-in would speak for itself, as would a tower, if room is a problem. But, doesn't one of those walls also border your living room? I mean, how much does that room really get used anyway? lol. :biggrin1: TCB.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This is very cool. Great idea and great execution.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

This is awesome! Very nicely done. Is the newspaper stand just a decorative piece?


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Horsefeathers said:


> Is the newspaper stand just a decorative piece?


Yeah - it works, but it's just been sitting in my basement for X number of years. It was a prop from a theatre production I did the sound design for. The wife hates it - so therefore I refuse to part with it.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks great Chris!! When's the party!? lol


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

knilas said:


> Looks great Chris!! When's the party!? lol


Open 24/7 - c'mon by anytime, man!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Right on! Thanks for the invite! 

Dont forget to fire up one (or two) of those special sticks I sent ya to commemorate the grand opening!

Enjoy, my brother!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

knilas said:


> Dont forget to fire up one (or two) of those special sticks I sent ya to commemorate the grand opening!


I've been saving them for just such an occasion!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Have no doubt they'll be well worth the wait!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

voiceoverguy said:


> The wife hates it - so therefore I refuse to part with it.


Ha, as good a reason as any.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

As winter approaches, this is room is more and more coveted. lane:


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, here's a quick photo update - Starting to move in. Chairs are in place, pictures on the wall, wineador up and running. Just waiting for a big ol' flatscreen and a cigar store indian. And my countertop for the bar. And I'm thinking maybe a black leather couch against one wall. And possibly a Rabbit Air purifier. Anyone want to make a monetary donation to help fund this? I'll name it in your honor!


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

I couldn't be more jealous!


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Man, the in wall wineador looks amazing! A voice over guy huh? Might want to practice saying this then:

In a world where all the BOTLs are jealous....


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

jhedrick83 said:


> A voice over guy huh? Might want to practice saying this then:
> 
> In a world where all the BOTLs are jealous....


Haha - nice!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking pretty sweet, bro! All that's missing is a big stinky ashtray, a poker table and some cigar buds to enjoy it with ya! 

Oh, and a new chew toy for Arson! Ha!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very cool chris I am fixing up my basement now Harley Bar Billiards and Cigar Lounge. 

Austin


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

baust55 said:


> Harley Bar Billiards and Cigar Lounge.


Dude, that sounds awesome! Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not as fancy as yours chris just basic but I will post some pics when done .


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Ug. Counter top was supposed to be in yesterday, but it's delayed another week. I mean there are worse problems to have, I'm just not a very patient person


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Very jealous! We are redoing our main living area to open concept. I'm thinking I need to block HGTV until they have a show about building "Man Cave Cigar Lounges"... sigh...


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

crash-wizard said:


> I need to block HGTV until they have a show about building "Man Cave Cigar Lounges"... sigh...


Oh man, that show would be AWESOME! Who would be the celebrity host? Jack Nicholson? He's a big cigar guy - Can you imagine him hosting a home improvement show?!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Ron White....now that would be hilarious!!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

knilas said:


> Ron White....now that would be hilarious!!


Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner! Ron White hosting a home improvement show - LOVE IT!


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a great looking room Chris, thanks for the inspiration to us all!


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Chris,
I'm in the process of building my cigar lounge and have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind (if you haven't smoked in it yet then just ignore this)...

First some back ground... I have already had an 1100cfm fan (I estimate with the turns in the 10" venting that I am actually closer to 8-900cfm) installed in the utility room next to my man room. I have a variable speed switch (not installed yet) with the plans to run the exhaust at around 50%. 

My questions are about a fresh air intake.

1. Are you using a fresh air intake?
2. If not how has that worked out for you? I smoked a test cigar down in my room to try it out. No issues with smoke or exhaust. What did happen however was that it literally pulled the yea t down to the basement raising the temperature to the mid 70s. The HVAC maintained the temperature in the rest of the house but that has to be extremely inefficient. I've also read that if you don't use an intake it call pull moisture behind the walls leading to mold issues.
3. Has the combined 400cfm been enough for you? Essentially that is what I plan on running mine at. Have you had more than one smoker in there at a time?
4. Any tips/tricks you learned along the way?

TIA!
4.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Trent0341 said:


> Hey Chris,
> I'm in the process of building my cigar lounge and have a couple of questions for you if you don't mind (if you haven't smoked in it yet then just ignore this)...
> 
> First some back ground... I have already had an 1100cfm fan (I estimate with the turns in the 10" venting that I am actually closer to 8-900cfm) installed in the utility room next to my man room. I have a variable speed switch (not installed yet) with the plans to run the exhaust at around 50%.
> ...


Ahh, Lexington - one of my favorite towns! I toured the Jif Peanut Butter plant there one time... but, I digest...

1. My fresh air intake has been to just crack the window open a couple inches. Seems to work just fine. Other than that, I have one HVAC vent that blows into the room.

2. I have yet to try it without the window cracked, but I'm thinking it would work okay. As far as pulling heat from the rest of the house, I'm not sure that would happen for me. The room is sealed up pretty well. I weatherstripped around all the doors, put some draft blockers at the bottom, solid ceiling, etc. I will report back when I try it out. Interesting point about pulling moisture behind the walls, not sure I can speak to that - I'll have to do a little more research.

When I'm finished smoking, I throw out all butts and ashes immediately. I then leave the fans run for another hour or so. I light a candle or turn on the scentsy. The next morning there is no smell. It even passes the wife test.

3. Thus far I have been the only smoker in the room, and the 400 CFMs work like a charm. I especially like that I have it split between two fans (They are spaced about 6' apart). I know it moves the same amount of air as if I had one fan, but having two 200's makes it seem more efficient. It feels like it's covering more square feet than waiting for all the smoke to find one hole, it now has two points of egress.

4. Things I learned along the way - don't over think it. You can spend all day running math equations around CFM's vs the area of your room vs duct size, etc, etc. Just throw your fan in, light one up, and relax! Oh, and if you're starting from scratch like I did, budget twice as much money as you think you'll need...

Best of luck!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright - Quick photo update! The counter top arrived and the bar got finished up today! This is my new favorite spot in the house (I just wish I would have also put in a urinal, then I would never have to leave the room...)





I just need a couple more furniture pieces (end tables, mostly) and hoping I can find a good black friday deal on a TV!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

That's what the third bay of my garage looks like without the finish work, comfy chairs, heat, etc. Very nice.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do I spy Buffalo Trace on the bottom shelf there? Excellent with cigars!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

jhedrick83 said:


> Do I spy Buffalo Trace on the bottom shelf there? Excellent with cigars!


Your eyes do not deceive you! I love me some Buffalo Trace. The other bottle is Templeton Rye (from right here in Iowa, about 30 miles from my hometown). Al Capone's favorite whiskey!


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

voiceoverguy said:


> Ahh, Lexington - one of my favorite towns! I toured the Jif Peanut Butter plant there one time... but, I digest...


Drive by it almost daily but have never been inside.



voiceoverguy said:


> 1. My fresh air intake has been to just crack the window open a couple inches. Seems to work just fine. Other than that, I have one HVAC vent that blows into the room.


Usually I will just sit outside weather dependent. Of course I want my room ventilated during the cold winter months. If I crack the window open I'll be drawing in 1100 cfm of freezing air which would defeat the purpose of smoking inside in the first place. This means I will need a heated air intake which is turning out to be a little bit of a headache. The first HVAC company I brought in quoted me over $4k for just the heated intake. I have another quote in progress that promises to be more reasonable.



voiceoverguy said:


> 2. I have yet to try it without the window cracked, but I'm thinking it would work okay. As far as pulling heat from the rest of the house, I'm not sure that would happen for me. The room is sealed up pretty well. I weatherstripped around all the doors, put some draft blockers at the bottom, solid ceiling, etc. I will report back when I try it out. Interesting point about pulling moisture behind the walls, not sure I can speak to that - I'll have to do a little more research.


My room is fairly well sealed although I did have some can lights sealed in. I plan on keeping enough negative pressure (where the exhaust exceeds the intake) in the room where it won't be an issue. The one thing that my experiment revealed was that I need to close the vents when the fan is on. (Should have known this really). That's why the temp in the basement rose. The exhaust created enough negative pressure where it sucked the heat straight from the vent.



voiceoverguy said:


> When I'm finished smoking, I throw out all butts and ashes immediately. I then leave the fans run for another hour or so. I light a candle or turn on the scentsy. The next morning there is no smell. It even passes the wife test.


I think this is absolutely key. I initially noticed a lingering smell. Once I removed the ashtray with cigar it was gone quickly and there was no lingering odor after a couple of hours.



voiceoverguy said:


> 3. Thus far I have been the only smoker in the room, and the 400 CFMs work like a charm. I especially like that I have it split between two fans (They are spaced about 6' apart). I know it moves the same amount of air as if I had one fan, but having two 200's makes it seem more efficient. It feels like it's covering more square feet than waiting for all the smoke to find one hole, it now has two points of egress.


I have to think that you are right... two separate fans would be more efficient due to the two exhaust points.



voiceoverguy said:


> 4. Things I learned along the way - don't over think it. You can spend all day running math equations around CFM's vs the area of your room vs duct size, etc, etc. Just throw your fan in, light one up, and relax! Oh, and if you're starting from scratch like I did, budget twice as much money as you think you'll need...


No kidding about the budget... I'm taking my time and won't finish this for a year or two but everything I've done so far has cost more than I thought it would.



voiceoverguy said:


> Best of luck!


Thanks and enjoy your room!


----------

